# 1941 Wards Hawthorne All-American



## Uncle Helmer (Oct 20, 2016)

After spending time in an introductory forum, I was directed to this forum for more specific help and information.  The bike will probably sit until spring but I may get started early if I get anxious.  I'll get back with more specific questions but can someone help me get started with an overview (based on experience and trial/error) of how to go about this.  What to do first, what NOT to do first, etc.  


So far, it's been suggested I just clean it up with soap/water.  The decades of dust and grime will come off but I don't want to damage the paint of course.
New tires after a thorough cleaning of rims, etc.  New chain.  Perhaps the cable, although it is working.
But most important to me, how about the electrics?  I don't suppose a standard electrician knows much about classic bikes.  Perhaps the local bike shops can steer me to someone?  The rear side-lights are pretty cool.
​Like I said, my plan could go out the window based on input but that's why I ask.  Totally new to this idea although I've rode some dandy's in my life.  Thanks for the input (I think.)


----------



## John (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Very Nice


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2016)

I just remembered I had a dream last night that I found an All -American. It was no where as nice as this one tho


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 20, 2016)

I love it......Don't see to many like that....:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 21, 2016)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! NICE!!!
Now I know for SURE what color headlight I need!...I think


----------



## mike j (Oct 21, 2016)

A very nice start, that bike as a lot going for it. If nothing else, you might want to give it a superficial cleaning & use a penetrant such as WD 40 on all the bolts & screws that will have to be loosened when you do get around to moving on it. Will also keep the oxidation in check. Good luck with it.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 21, 2016)

Very nice and welcome to the madness.
Love the tank and the shifter!

Cleaning depends on how far you want to go.
I sometimes go crazy with my revivals. Many like to leave them be...patina is very appealing, even to me on some of my bikes.

As Mike said WD40 is a good product to use but, to take the bolt loosening use a little further, I use WD40 and 0000 steelwool to clean the bike. It won't scratch the paint if done right. But, be careful around the decals and pinstripes.  
WD40 breaks down the surface rust and usually the decades of dirt patina.
The product is great on chrome too.
Just be sure to use 0000 grade wool.

As for the battery powered electronics, I'm not the best at this. In most cases the battery trays are damaged beyond repair.
They are just flashlight battery powered options, in most cases.
Cleaning contacts and new batteries might be all you need to do. New bulbs too. Switches get corroded too. WD40 sometimes helps with the corrosion. 


Looking forward to the after pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Helmer (Oct 21, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! NICE!!!
> Now I know for SURE what color headlight I need!...I think



Do you need a more clear picture?  It's a two-tone lens.  I think "amber" on one third and clear on the other.  Can't remember if it's the top or bottom third.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you for the offer! Its supposed to be the top I believe..I have a new lens in mine without the coloring,Im unsure how many acually had the tinted lenses?


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 22, 2016)

GREAT bike! I suggest packing it up and shipping it to me to take care of it for awhile But seriously.... what I would do is a mechanical restoration, just going through the hubs and bearings and cleaning them up, will make the biggest difference in ride quality. I would completely take apart the bike and start with a mild soap and water bath, followed by Maguires ultimate compound and a terry cloth. I would take 0000 steel wool and wd40 to the chrome parts. Finish with a high grade car wax and then display that bad boy where everyone can see.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 22, 2016)

and p.s. Welcome to the addiction


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 22, 2016)

I had to do the wiring in my All-American with some cloth covered wire and it worked out fine.  I had no idea what to do but it was pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm with the others--a good clean and service is all this one needs besides a chain guard to be done. Great bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2016)

You are doing the right thing. This is a very nice bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

and if you ever want to pass it on, keep me in mind


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> and if you ever want to pass it on, keep me in mind



Get in line buddy


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 25, 2016)

Uncle Helmer,
Great bike you have there. I'm sure your in box is full.

You should contact Mark(mgr) on this site. I believe he has two examples of that same model bike you have.

Good luck


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2016)

CWCMAN, mine are CWC built not Snyder, still a cool bike even if its a Snyder.


----------



## Barto (Oct 31, 2016)

This bike is junk.....send it to me and I'll take care of it for you......OK, ok, bike is stupid sick and I wish it were me who was the happy owner..    super nice Bike!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 10, 2016)

Updates?


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 10, 2016)

Awesome sweet beautiful piece for sure.


----------



## Uncle Helmer (Jul 15, 2018)

July 2018 and* finally* got started on the cleaning. Got the tires off and will get some new ones ordered this week. Looks like whitewalls by the advertisement? Started the scrubbing on the rims with WD-40 and steel wool so,we’re making progress. Just wanted to let you know it wasn’t in the landfill.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 15, 2018)

Do you have a key for the lock?


----------



## Uncle Helmer (Jul 16, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Do you have a key for the lock?



I do not, sigh.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 16, 2018)

Send a msg to the GOLDENGREEK here on the Cabe. He has a master set of keys and the blanks to have one cut. You will have to send him the lock. That is what I did with mine. 
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Send a msg to the GOLDENGREEK here on the Cabe. He has a master set of keys and the blanks to have one cut. You will have to send him the lock. That is what I did with mine.
> Best Regards
> Frank



Thought that was @catfish who had lock keys?


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Thought that was @catfish who had lock keys?




I have about 200 wise keys. I just picked up 45 more this month.   Catfish


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> I have about 200 wise keys. I just picked up 45 more this month.   Catfish



I have one I need a key for. I'll pm you.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Thought that was @catfish who had lock keys?



Catfish has keys if your lucky he has one.


----------



## Uncle Helmer (Jul 18, 2018)

Making good and tedious progress on rust removal on rims but what about the “pockmarks” and dings? I suspect it’s just part of the aging process and only new rims would be flawless. I like how they’re turning out so far though.


----------



## Uncle Helmer (Oct 16, 2018)

pedal_junky said:


> Updates?










Taking my time on this as schedule permits.  You said you’d like an update? As suggested, lots of WD-40 and elbow grease, and a few Budweiser’s. Nice new whitewalls and a rebuilt 2 speed shifter. Still needing some electrics and work on the handlebar area, next spring. And a chain guard. Seat is in pretty good shape so will retrain this original. Otherwise, I’m happy with the progress and I appreciate all the input.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2018)

The Hawthorne looks great Tom!  You may want to post in the wanted section on this forum that you are in need of a chain guard.  I have been able to get many parts that way.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 18, 2018)

LUCKILY you only need the chain  !(STILL tough and expensive!) but you have an original paint red light...I found one but could really use an UPGRADE!


----------

